# Sun Valley/Ketchum, ID



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi all, we are going to be making our first trip to this area in a few days. While we certainly plan to bring the MTB's I was wondering if I should bring the road bike? I saw their was a 4th of July Criterium but unless there is some other good road riding to check out over the 2 week stay I'm not sure I'd want to deal with it?
BTW, we plan to camp in one of the USFS campgrounds around there. Any other suggestions for camping are welcome (paid or primitive).
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## toymanator (Dec 14, 2010)

Sun Valley Idaho is one of my favorite places to ride! Both Mountain and road biking the area is beautiful. I will be going there in a month for our annual summer trip and will definitely be bringing my road bike.


----------

